# Chainsaw Carvings



## Flguy32514

Hey guys,


I'm helping my buddy Dave over at Artist for Wildlife sell some of his work, this is all local made pieces, i'm willing to give a discount on to PFF members,

I have a few pieces in the truck ready to go

I Have a Pelican for $250

Shark head and Gator head for $350 

For our saints fans I have fleur de lis for $150

(note these are not the discounted prices)

We can also do custom work, just about anything you want made, we can do. Can also make that ugly tree stump in your yard into something interesting.

Can do some very very nice custom tile work too (sorry I don't have any of the tile photos uploaded yet, but I have a portfolio boook with them)

Here's some pictures of our work, you can PM me or Call / text me at 850-748-0726, I may have to refer you to Dave for prices on some custom pieces, but I can answer most questions.

We are also open to barter with other businesses / individuals for services / goods


----------



## Jason

What's the pic w/ a bunch of pieces, the 1 on the bottom left w/ the mouth open? I like that, can you post some closer pics of it and a price...?


----------



## Deeplines

Jason said:


> What's the pic w/ a bunch of pieces, the 1 on the bottom left w/ the mouth open? I like that, can you post some closer pics of it and a price...?



That's Lizard Man.


----------



## Flguy32514

that's actually a piece that has already been sold, you can contact Dave at 618-541-5491, he can give you a quote on a similar piece, depending on the size, tell him Max sent you from PFF to get your price


----------



## Flguy32514

Thought I'd bump this back to the top, and show off one of the newest pieces 

http://www.wlox.com/story/20636122/face-of-jesus-can-be-seen-on-gulfport-tree


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

Hey guys,

we've been tossing around the idea of doing a chairty piece, something fishing related.

looking for ideas of what kind of piece you'd like to see

and recommendations on a charity


----------



## Flguy32514

Btt


----------

